# Turbo Question- Water line fitting size?



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

I just completing the final stages of placing a T25 turbo setup on my DE. I've run into a snag with the water cooling for the turbo. The setup I received has only one of the stock DET water lines attached and the other is missing. All that I have is the bolt that is used to hold the stock steel line in place. I went to my local auto store to try and find a NPT brass fitting that will allow me to connect the hose to this inlet/outlet. I was unable to locate one that appeared to be the correct size. Can anyone tell
me if there is a hose connection fitting for this? What size do I need to buy? Any help would be greatly appreciated as always.

Tyler


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Banjo fitting? Try Earl's or Aeroquip...compare threads.

Hope this helps...Jody


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

That's correct, a banjo fitting. I couldn't think of the name.


----------

